# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Để con học tốt tiếng anh cấp 1 phụ huynh cần làm gì?

## conchung68

Học tốt tiếng anh là một trong những mục tiêu mà các phụ huynh muốn hướng đến cho con em mình. Ngay từ những năm đầu đời đã có rất nhiều cha mẹ cho con học ngoại ngữ. Ở bậc tiểu học, hiện nay việc giảng dạy tiếng Anh đã trở thành một môn học chính. Vậy bạn cần làm gì để con tiếp thu ngôn ngữ này. Những điều mà *Yola.vn* chia sẻ dưới đây sẽ cho bạn biết mình cần làm gì để trẻ học tiếng anh cấp 1 tốt hơn.

Để trẻ học tốt tiếng anh cấp 1 cần làm gì?*1. Cùng luyện tập tiếng anh với con*
Bắt đầu bước vào bậc tiểu học, trẻ sẽ phải làm quen với môi trường giáo dục mới. Tất cả mọi thứ đối với bé vô cùng lạ lẫm. Từ trường lớp, bạn bè, thầy cô cũng như các môn học mới. Ngày nay môn tiếng Anh đã được đưa vào giảng dạy trong các trường tiểu học. Giai đoạn này chính là lúc để trẻ làm quen chính thức với ngôn ngữ này.
Các bậc phụ huynh muốn trẻ học tốt trước hết đừng tự tạo áp lực cho bé. Hãy để con tiếp cận tiếng anh một cách tự nhiên với tâm lý thoải mái, vui vẻ. Để học tốt tiếng anh cấp 1 cha mẹ cần là những người đồng hành cùng con trong suốt chặng đường. Trước hết hãy mỗi ngày hãy cùng với con luyện tập tiếng anh.
Có rất nhiều cách để làm điều này nhưng đầu tiên hãy hỗ trợ con làm bài tập về nhà. Bạn sẽ là người trực tiếp giải đáp những thắc mắc của con một cách chính xác nhất. Các bậc phụ huynh không nên quá lo lắng bởi những kiến thức tiếng anh ở bậc tiểu học khá đơn giản. Bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể học tiếng anh cùng trẻ
*2. Học và luyện hát tiếng anh cùng con*
Những bài hát tiếng anh với giai điệu vui tươi chắc chắn sẽ khiến trẻ cảm thấy hứng thú. Hãy áp dụng phương pháp này để trẻ *học anh văn online* cấp 1 hiệu quả hơn. Điều này sẽ giúp con luyện phát âm chuẩn xác, tự nhiên hơn. Nghe nhiều nhạc tiếng anh cũng là cách tăng thêm hứng thú học tập, mang đến sự vui vẻ, thư giãn cho bé. 
Hãy bật những bài hát tiếng anh tiếng nhi và cùng hát với con, bạn sẽ thấy được tác dụng. Trẻ tự tin hơn, phát triển phản xạ ngôn ngữ giúp con nói tiếng anh tự nhiên hơn. Cha mẹ cũng nên giải thích các cấu trúc ngữ pháp liên quan cùng một vài từ vựng mới cho bé.

Học hát tiếng anh cũng là phương pháp dạy học mang lại hiệu quả cao*3. Chơi trò chơi bằng tiếng anh*
Tiếng anh bậc tiểu học là những chủ đề gần gũi với cuộc sống thường ngày. Để con học tốt môn này các bậc phụ huynh có thể thiết kế một số trò chơi bằng tiếng anh để chơi cùng trẻ. Đây được xem là một trong những cách dạy tiếng anh cấp 1 thông minh nhất. Con vừa chơi lại vừa được học, cải thiện vốn từ rất tốt và giúp trẻ rèn luyện kỹ năng ngoại ngữ.
Được tham gia các trò chơi bằng tiếng anh chắc chắn con bạn sẽ học từ mới nhanh hơn. Những trò chơi bạn có thể áp dụng như đoán tên đồ vật, đố vui hay Simon says. Hãy tham khảo một số trò chơi bằng tiếng anh để chơi cùng con. Bạn sẽ bất ngờ về hiệu quả mà chúng mang lại.
Ngoài ra, các bậc phụ huynh cũng có thể rèn luyện khả năng nghe của trẻ bằng những câu chuyện tiếng anh thú vị. Hãy luyện tập để kể cho con nghe một câu chuyện trước khi đi ngủ. Cách làm này sẽ giúp bé ghi nhớ từ vựng tiếng Anh rất tốt.
Đó là một số điều cha mẹ nên làm để giúp con học tiếng anh cấp 1 tốt hơn. Mong rằng những chia sẻ vừa rồi sẽ hữu ích đối với bạn.

----------

